# First reptile



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Bought my first reptile today, a captive bred male Royal or a you Americans call it ball python. Bought the vivarium today, picking the snake up tomorrow. really looking forward to having this pet. It's fantastic!
ta.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: stop talking and get it already 
i wanna see pics
and are u gonna feed it f/t or live


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cant wait to see pics. I loved mine while I had him


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ya, cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice one. hope its feeding ok though.

i hope you are feeding it frozen - live foods can hurt snakes and feeding vertabrates to other animals here in the uk is illegal :nod:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know why but Ball P's are my favorite snake. there are so many diffrent morphs out there.
I have a nice EGTB but I would rather have a Ball P.
Here is a pic of my EGTB:
View attachment 50622


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ctarry said:


> nice one. hope its feeding ok though.
> 
> i hope you are feeding it frozen - live foods can hurt snakes and feeding vertabrates to other animals here in the uk is illegal :nod:
> [snapback]905148[/snapback]​


Really! Wow thats interesting. So you can feed them dead leagally, but not alive?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Really! Wow thats interesting. So you can feed them dead leagally, but not alive?
> [snapback]906660[/snapback]​


thats it







some crazy laws here


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yo green, i got mine feeding on frozen, took awhile but he wont stop eating them now









i would bu a GTP, ETB in a heartbeat if i had the money


----------

